# Abraham Ormerod Medical Centre - September 2010



## nij4829 (Sep 24, 2010)

The Abraham Ormerod Medical Centre, Todmorden, Yorkshire - Visited with Kook
*
The Abraham Ormerod Medical Centre was a gift to the town from the old textile family which operated mills in the area.
The Clinic was built on the site of Ridgefoot Mill, and was opened on Saturday 23 July 1938 by the Princess Royal - the first time a member of the Royal Family had visited Todmorden.
Crowds lined the route and a special area was provided for the childen; British Movietone recorded the scene. A bouquet was presented to the Princess Royal by Miss Valerie Sagar on behalf of the Trustees.
The Centre provided the most modern accommodation and facilities, and was conceived by the Trustees of the Will of Abraham Ormerod.
The Centre has now gained some notoriety as the place where Harold Shipman began his career as a G.P.
The Abraham Ormerod Medical Centre was a gift to the town from the old textile family which operated mills in the area.
The Clinic was built on the site of Ridgefoot Mill, and was opened on Saturday 23 July 1938 by the Princess Royal - the first time a member of the Royal Family had visited Todmorden.
Crowds lined the route and a special area was provided for the childen; British Movietone recorded the scene. A bouquet was presented to the Princess Royal by Miss Valerie Sagar on behalf of the Trustees.










The Centre provided the most modern accommodation and facilities, and was conceived by the Trustees of the Will of Abraham Ormerod.
The Centre has now gained some notoriety as the place where Harold Shipman began his career as a G.P.
The Centre is where Dr. Shipman entered into General Practice and where the Telegraph in their*report*state their belief that he started his killings here - it’s quite an interesting report and worth a read.
Thus this Medical Centre’s place in history is assured.
Shipman’s medical centre may soon become Netto car park

Published Date:*09 September 2010
By Robert Sutcliffe
THE medical centre where killer doctor Harold Shipman began his career as a GP is set to be demolished if a supermarket giant gets its way.
Netto want to flatten the Abraham Ormerod Centre – one of the best known buildings in Todmorden – for use as a 72-space car park as well as the majority of the former Olympia cinema nearby which has been used as a supermarket in the past.
Netto, which was recently bought by Asda for £778m, paid £700,000 for the centre to Calderdale and Kirklees NHS Trust after outbidding Calderdale Council.
But the proposals have alarmed conservationists and traders who fear the impact of a large supermarket on Todmorden market and the surrounding shops.
A campaign group Stop Netto Save Todmorden has been set up to try to stop the development which would result, if passed, in a third supermarket opening in the market town.
An attempt to get the Ormerod centre listed by English Heritage has also been made by Paul Clarke who has a background in architectural conservation.
He said: “I was quite upset really when I heard about the plans – it’s part of Todmorden’s civic heritage and I don’t feel it should be pulled down to make way for a car park.
“Indeed the Abraham Ormerod Medical Centre also contributed to major events locally and nationally, namely its opening by the Princess Royal, Princess Mary, first ever member of the British royal family to visit Todmorden.
“Nationally the building pre-dates the introduction of the National Health Service and free medical care by 10 years. Architecturally the building is reputed to be one of the first buildings in the country to be constructed with a reinforced concrete raft foundation therefore implementing new building technology. The building has little altered over from its opening in 1938, many of its original features have been retained.’’
Anne Cryer, secretary of Todmorden Conservation Group, said: “We object to the demolition of the building. It complements the nearby viaduct which is listed and we feel that it is a key building in a conservation area and which blends in very nicely.’’
As to Dr Shipman’s notorious link she said: “We don’t want to keep it because of that, though.’’
Calderdale Council’s leader, Coun Janet Battye, said: “There has been a supermarket in the old cinema for some years (Kwiksave) which has been bought by Netto along with the Abraham Ormerod site so it is very likely that there could be a supermarket here anyway.
“Local people are concerned about the number of supermarkets in Todmorden and the possible threat to the future of the market and local shops. This site is in the town centre, opposite the market, so could add to the attraction of shopping in the centre of Todmorden, in my view, providing any development is done sensitively.
“I understand that Netto/Asda have been taking advice from Calderdale’s Conservation architect.
“I am more concerned about the possible development of another supermarket on the empty Halifax Road site because that really would take people out of the town centre because it’s next door to the new Health Centre.”
English Heritage said: “English Heritage has been asked to consider it for listing and English Heritage have assessed it and given our advice to the Department for Culture, Media and Sport. We are waiting for that determination of the site.’’
A Netto spokesman said: “I can confirm that Netto are still going ahead with the plans for Netto Todmorden.’’


----------



## bradleigh1977 (Sep 24, 2010)

great pictures again


----------



## devonian42 (Sep 24, 2010)

Nij and KooK - this is a great report. This firmly puts the debating issues of this town on the agenda, especially with such a thorough historical coverage before the pics.

It appears from the photos though that it will take a lot of money to rescue this building from demolition and that's a shame.

It appears to have been empty and left to the elements for some time so that little resistance will be given to developers stepping in.

Another great heritage site fairly close by undergoing the same fate imho is Oldham Town Hall. It is on the steps of this Hall that Winston Churchill made his inaugural acceptance speech when he was first elected as a Conservative MP in 1900. I wonder if they'll think to remove the Blue Plaque before sending in the bulldozers?

Here's more if interested:
http://www.victoriansociety.org.uk/news/we-reveal-our-top-ten-endangered-buildings-for-2009/

You can't miss it, its on page 1.


----------



## KooK. (Sep 24, 2010)

thanks Dev, I'd love to take credit but this was all nij, his find and his research! I've got a few pics that I'll stick up tomorrow.


----------



## nij4829 (Sep 25, 2010)

KooK. said:


> thanks Dev, I'd love to take credit but this was all nij, his find and his research! I've got a few pics that I'll stick up tomorrow.



I couldn't have done it without you mate. I would have freaked out knowing me haha.

Cheers for the info dev, it is on my hit-list which is rapidly growing! IMO all they need to do is sand blast the place, put 'fake' windows in and make it so that the building won't colapse and use the carpark as a carpark. The gardens etc are quite nice and it would keep the heritage looks and feel but just be a monument until they (or a developer can find something to do with it), but I can see it being demolished to be part of the netto along with the cinema next door


----------



## KooK. (Sep 25, 2010)

Not much more to add, but a few of mine:





































​
Thanks for looking


----------



## devonian42 (Sep 25, 2010)

KooK. said:


> Not much more to add, but a few of mine:



Thanks for the add-on pics KooK. As nij says, a bit of a sand blast is all that is required, although I expect the roof needs some attention too. Maybe the pictures make it look in a worse condition that it is. Talk about "don't spoil the ship for a hapeth of tar" - if only we could learn from our ancesters that sometimes to spend a hapeth now can save a considerable number of them later on.


----------



## its my destiny (Sep 25, 2010)

amzing report guys and very nice pics loved reading


----------



## Lauren444 (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice pics, I guess it would be a little spooky with the fact that Harold Shipman once practiced there. 
I really want to go here before it's flattened to build a Netto store


----------



## DubbedNavigator (Sep 26, 2010)

Looks a nice little place, love the closeups


----------



## nij4829 (Sep 27, 2010)

Lauren444 said:


> Nice pics, I guess it would be a little spooky with the fact that Harold Shipman once practiced there.
> I really want to go here before it's flattened to build a Netto store



The future of this site is very uncertain I really hope they don't flatten it


----------

